# Jet Dust Collector 1100-Thien Baffle before or after impeller?



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

Just got a hardly used Jet DC 1100 on Craigslist. I'm ditching the 30 micron bag of course and ordered a Wynn cartridge filter. I have a Thien trashcan baffle attached to my much smaller Rikon dust collector that I have been using. I've been happy overall with the performance of the baffle. With the the Jet's 6 inch intake (when you remove the wye) is it possible to create a new lid based on the 6 inch measurement instead of my current 4 inch? I plan to maintain the 6 inch throughout my network and reduce to 4 inch before the tools exhaust port as they are all 4 inch. I see where a lot of folks have put the baffle between the lower and upper bags. I can see the value of that since the chips won't migrate upwards and damage the filter, as well as keep the filter cleaner. However, it comes after the impeller which kind of bothers me a little. If I wish to maintain a 6 inch dust network am I most likely looking at putting the Thien baffle in the dust collector or is it possible to have a separate trash can pre-separator? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I use a 35 gal. fiber barrel for my Thien baffle everything goes through it before anything enters the dust collector. Only the finer sawdust enters the dust collector, and I don't have to worry about large chips or stray piece of metal damaging the impeller.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

So are you running 6 inch hose/duct in and out of your barrel?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

a Thien baffle before the impeller works well in keeping chips from the DC, but it also introduces a huge amount of static pressure into your DC system, which unless you have a huge cyclone unit decreases the DC's ability to move a lot of air, and therefore its ability to capture the dangerous fine dust. A better solution as some of the LJ's here have done, is put the Thien baffle b/t the upper canister and the lower bag, in effect *almost* turning your DC into a two stage system, without affecting its efficiency.


----------

